# TV Party: Who's watching what??!!!



## MasterShake (Sep 20, 2010)

Thought I'd start a thread, see what all my fellow BHMs and FFAs are into right now!

Me:

Sundays: Venture Bros
Mondays: nothing now
Tuesdays: Sons of Anarchy, Inspector Lewis
Wednesdays: nothings
Thursdays: Big Bang Theory, Bones, Fringe, Community, 30 Rock, The Office
Fridays: nothings
Saturdays: nothings


----------



## FinagleBroth (Sep 20, 2010)

For me tonight it's Chuck, The Event, then Mike & Molly later.

My TV watching policy is mostly HD content from the four broadcast networks.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 20, 2010)

FinagleBroth said:


> For me tonight it's Chuck, The Event, then Mike & Molly later.
> 
> My TV watching policy is mostly HD content from the four broadcast networks.



Excuse me sir, you forgot "Castle". That is all.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 20, 2010)

I just got rid of all my cable and HD channels, along with the DVR. No more cable for me. It's just cheaper. I never thought I'd find myself saying. Cable always seemed like a necessary luxury.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Sep 20, 2010)

Sundays: football, ice road trucker, swamp people, sunday night football, boardwalk empire, adult swim
Mondays: american pickers, pawn shop, monday night football, weeds, the big c, adult swim
Tuesdays: adult swim
Wednesdays: man vs food, ghost hunters, ghost hunters academy, who the (bleep) did i marry, adult swim
Thursdays: jersey shore, football, adult swim
Fridays: dual survival, man woman wild, survive the cut, adult swim
Saturdays: football

all i can think of at the moment lol


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 20, 2010)

Sunday: Boardwalk Empire, Dexter, Walking Dead (Starting 10/31), Bored To Death
Monday: Castle, Dancing With The Stars (til Hasselhoff and The Situation get cut), Hawaii Five-0, Weeds
Tuesday: GLEE!!! Sons Of Anarchy!! No Ordinary Family, The Colony
Wednesday: Nothing as of now
Thursday: Big Bang Theory, Shit my dad says (fuck censorship), Jersey Shore
Friday: Human Target!!


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 20, 2010)

Sunday: Venture Brothers, Baseball (in season), some Football
Monday: Baseball, Football
Tuesday: Baseball
Wednesday: Baseball
Thursday: Baseball, Always Sunny, The League
Friday: Baseball, Football
Saturday: Baseball, Football


----------



## Kazak (Sep 20, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> ...Tuesday: GLEE!!! Sons Of Anarchy!! ...



WTF? how on earth can you put that show in the same list as SOA? how? I don't even see how a person could like that show and SOA. I... I... I'm gonna stop here before I say something that some might consider offensive & I get banned...


----------



## Kazak (Sep 20, 2010)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Fridays: dual survival,



I've followed Dave a long time on youtube, his website and fb. if you haven't heard, he said they're filming season 2 oct. to may


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 20, 2010)

Kazak said:


> WTF? how on earth can you put that show in the same list as SOA? how? I don't even see how a person could like that show and SOA. I... I... I'm gonna stop here before I say something that some might consider offensive & I get banned...



It's called being multi-faceted, sir. Check into it.

I grew up around bikers, it feels like home. And plus, it's Hamlet on Harleys!


----------



## Paquito (Sep 20, 2010)

Kazak said:


> WTF? how on earth can you put that show in the same list as SOA? how? I don't even see how a person could like that show and SOA. I... I... I'm gonna stop here before I say something that some might consider offensive & I get banned...



You're right. He should just drop Sons of Anarchy and watch only Glee. :happy:


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 20, 2010)

Paquito said:


> You're right. He should just drop Sons of Anarchy and watch only Glee. :happy:



Not if you fucking paid me. I'd never drop SoA OR Glee. 

ALSO, just sayin', both shows have made me tear up at one point or another.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 20, 2010)

I can't commit to Television...


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 20, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I can't commit to Television...



If you can't even commit to TV, how can I expect you to commit to us?! What about the CHILDREN?!?!


----------



## Zowie (Sep 20, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> If you can't even commit to TV, how can I expect you to commit to us?! What about the CHILDREN?!?!



They're all yours now, baby. I'm sorry, I just can't deal with all this. I gotta go find myself.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 20, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> They're all yours now, baby. I'm sorry, I just can't deal with all this. I gotta go find myself.



My mother was right about you!


----------



## Zowie (Sep 20, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> My mother was right about you!



YOU NEVER EVEN TRIED TO UNDERSTAND ME


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 20, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> YOU NEVER EVEN TRIED TO UNDERSTAND ME



Don't you dare yell in front of the children!

Darlings, go on to your rooms, Daddy will be up to tuck you in soon.

*waits*

MAYBE IF YOU DIDN'T SPEND HALF YOUR DAY PLUGGED INTO THE WALL CHARGING, AND THE OTHER HALF MARINATING; AND, ACTUALLY OPENED UP TO ME, WE WOULDN'T BE HAVING THIS PROBLEM!!

Wait...wait, I'm sorry. Just...don't go, we can work this out.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 20, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> YOU NEVER EVEN TRIED TO UNDERSTAND ME



*swoops*

How you doin'?


----------



## Zowie (Sep 20, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Don't you dare yell in front of the children!
> 
> Darlings, go on to your rooms, Daddy will be up to tuck you in soon.
> 
> ...



Baby, I can't do this. I'm gone. I've been gone for years, and you never even noticed. YOU NEVER CARED ABOUT ME. YOU JUST LIKED THE IDEA OF ME


----------



## Zowie (Sep 20, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> *swoops*
> 
> How you doin'?



I've always wanted to run off with a older man. How YOU doin'?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 20, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I've always wanted to run off with a older man. How YOU doin'?



Oh, I'm older  We can run off and not watch TV, talk, cuddle, draw, recite our favorite literary lines, but TV? No thank you.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> *swoops*
> 
> How you doin'?



You BASTARD!



bionic_eggplant said:


> I've always wanted to run off with a older man. How YOU doin'?



Is that how it is, eh? Jump my grave before I'm even in the ground.

I hope you two are very happy together. I have children to tend after.

(btw, sorry Shake...just kinda happened. Posting in epic thread.)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 20, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> You BASTARD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't expect child support or alimoney. We're running away do a far away foreign land, where you will have no jurisdiction. The magical place Known as . . . Canada. 

GWN FTW!!!


----------



## Paquito (Sep 20, 2010)

Did I just watch an episode of Jerry Springer? I would've said Maury, but there hasn't been a rebellious teen run through and scream "YA'LL DON'T KNOW ME, YA'LL DON'T KNOW WHERE I BEEN."



*adjusts tube top, applies whore clown make-up*
It's showtime.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 20, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Did I just watch an episode of Jerry Springer? I would've said Maury, but there hasn't been a rebellious teen run through and scream "YA'LL DON'T KNOW ME, YA'LL DON'T KNOW WHERE I BEEN."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahaha, you can be Ronin's kid.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 20, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahahaha, you can be Ronin's kid.



That mean's I'm your kid too. And we've given each other far too much naked picture rep for that to be ok.

We really are on the Jerry Springer Show...


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 20, 2010)

This last exchange took me back to my old neighborhood.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 20, 2010)

Paquito said:


> That mean's I'm your kid too. And we've given each other far too much naked picture rep for that to be ok.
> 
> We really are on the Jerry Springer Show...



Very true. Speaking of which, shouldn't you get on that? I wanted to see the toaster.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 20, 2010)

Paquito said:


> That mean's I'm your kid too. And we've given each other far too much naked picture rep for that to be ok.
> 
> We really are on the Jerry Springer Show...



I think we're gonna need Maury now too...cuz I'm not convinced you're mine...


----------



## Zowie (Sep 20, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> I think we're gonna need Maury now too...cuz I'm not convinced you're mine...



HE'S NOT



Okay, I'll stop.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 20, 2010)

Whatever, I'm brown so it really doesn't matter what kind.

So, a toaster?


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 21, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> HE'S NOT
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll stop.



you are eerily well versed at this whole thing... you too josh. i just flashed back to my dysfunctional childhood AND marriage *shudders*


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 21, 2010)

Watched House and The Event yesterday.

The Event intrigued me. It seemed similar in production and style to FlashForward, which I also liked, though I'm going to call it now and say it will meet the same fate as FF. Strong ad campaign but it's viewership is going to wane, ultimately cancelling it even though I'll have a vested interest.

House was whatever. Good to see it back, but it was just gratuitious filler. I think they could have skipped the opener altogether. It didn't add anything.

Bright side: GLEE TONIGHT!


----------



## BeerMe (Sep 21, 2010)

My roommate was looking forward to The Event. It was way too corny for me. Every time the President or the Asian guy said something I wanted to dunk my head in magma. 

Boardwalk Empire has serious potential for badassitry.
Although I like it less every season, I'm still looking forward to Dexter on Sunday.


----------



## Venom (Sep 21, 2010)

Im waiting for Dexter and Metalocalypse, pretty much the only shows I really care about watching.


----------



## Bearsy (Sep 21, 2010)

Jesus I watch too much TV. I'm too lazy to do by day though cause I just download what I watch. Almost never when it airs. Here's a list of shows I'm either watching currently or going to begin watching soon.

Chuck, Sons of Anarchy	, Outlaw, It’s Always Sunny in Philadelphia, Boardwalk Empire, How I Met Your Mother, House, The Event, Hawaii Five-0, Glee, The Biggest Loser, Law & Order: SVU, Modern Family, Cougar Town(guilty pleasure), Weeds, Dexter, The Big Bang Theory, Community, 30 Rock, Fringe, The Office, Outsourced, Bored to Death, Stargate Universe, Human Target, Caprica, Walking Dead, Psych, White Collar. 

There's more that I'm probably forgetting. 
Also this list includes things that haven't yet premiered this season.

Being unemployed and not going to school is insanely boring.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 21, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> you are eerily well versed at this whole thing... you too josh. i just flashed back to my dysfunctional childhood AND marriage *shudders*



I learn from the best. (My parents)


----------



## FinagleBroth (Sep 21, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Excuse me sir, you forgot "Castle". That is all.


Chaz, while I appreciate the effort from the people making the show I just don't time to squeeze Castle into my faux-schedule with other shows, Monday Night Football, baseball, and WWE.

Tonight the Gleeks shall unite! (spirtually?)


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 21, 2010)

FinagleBroth said:


> Chaz, while I appreciate the effort from the people making the show I just don't time to squeeze Castle into my faux-schedule with other shows, Monday Night Football, baseball, and WWE.
> 
> Tonight the Gleeks shall unite! (spirtually?)



Wrestling is dumb as hell. Replace it with Castle. Problem solved!


----------



## FinagleBroth (Sep 21, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Wrestling is dumb as hell. Replace it with Castle. Problem solved!


Why only wrestling being dumb? Did anyone not see all those 49ers turnovers against the Saints last night? Oh boy, don't get me started on how the Braves failed to catch up with the Phillies!

Again I'm going to respectfully turn down your offer. 

The stupidity and lack of logic of pro wrestling is part of the fun!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Sep 21, 2010)

They need to bring back 
*::::: KINGS :::::*
B/c it was flashy, the story was good (albeit rushed when they found out they were canceled) and the acting was real life.

I watch Sea Patrol, this is an Australia Navy Warship protecting her EEZ. Decent stories. I have a thing for watching/ reading things Navy. Think Bay Watch meets boarder patrol.

*sigh.....*


Or let's bring *William "Don't fuck with me" Riker* on the Star Trek: The Next Frontier. Capt of the USS Titan.

Star Fleet and the Federation have been at peace for 2 decades. Life in the beta quadrant interesting to say the least. Plenty of new science and space to check out.

PLEASE can we get good stories again...


:doh:


----------



## project219 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sundays: Venture Bros (HIGH FIVE!), One Piece (Japanese)
Mondays: Monday Night Raw, High school of the Dead (Japanese)
Tuesdays: The Colony, Chopped, Bleach (Japanese)
Wednesdays: Man vs Wild, Tosh.0
Thursdays: Naruto (Japanese)
Fridays: Whale Wars, Man and Woman vs Wild
Saturdays: Adult Swim :3


----------



## Esther (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't really watch TV. I'm also somewhat surprised no one posted this dumbass video yet.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=117Ole9MO2w
Oh Henry Rollins. So eloquent.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 21, 2010)

So, I'm gonna watch Mike & Molly. Not because it's particularly spectacular, but because I identify with it.


----------



## Bearsy (Sep 22, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> So, I'm gonna watch Mike & Molly. Not because it's particularly spectacular, but because I identify with it.



I like his partner and the stoner sister. But the jokes are kinda thin. No pun intended.


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 22, 2010)

venture brothers! (good call, didn't realize we were on a new season!)
How I met your Mother
Chuck
House
Castle (has anyone read the books? I've wanted to pick them up)
The Event (i see this as more of a V type show, it's definitely going to tank)
Glee
Raising Hope (was hilarious! they puked on a baby!!)
Running wilde (also hilarious)

that's this week so far


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 22, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> venture brothers! (good call, didn't realize we were on a new season!)
> How I met your Mother
> Chuck
> House
> ...



Hey! V's getting a second season! Now FlashForward...yeah.


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 22, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Hey! V's getting a second season! Now FlashForward...yeah.



but V had soooo much hype for crap acting and crap writing... aside from the amazing women that show wouldn't be worth mentioning.

i dug flash forward, it's too bad about it being axed.


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 22, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> but V had soooo much hype for crap acting and crap writing... aside from the amazing women that show wouldn't be worth mentioning.
> 
> i dug flash forward, it's too bad about it being axed.



I liked them both. Was hoping they'd both get to keep going.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Sep 22, 2010)

Mad Men, Weeds (Begrudgingly) Bored To Death .


----------



## FinagleBroth (Sep 22, 2010)

Tonight is meager so I'm going *Undercovers*


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 22, 2010)

OH shoot, I forgot! Terriers is tonight!


----------



## MasterShake (Sep 23, 2010)

Tonight is my night of doom:

7-9pm: watch Bones and Fringe live
9-11pm: watch Big Bang Theory, Community, The Office, and 30 Rock taped.

WHY DOES EVERYTHING HAVE TO BE ON THURSDAYS!!!


----------



## FinagleBroth (Sep 23, 2010)

Big night tonight:

The *NBC comedies* from 8-10 and my personal favorite underdog-of-a-show *Fringe*. Too bad Ron Swanson has been sidelined until midseason.

Also, yes, sports and wrestling live


----------



## toni (Sep 23, 2010)

Fliping out, The event, Law and Order SVU, Dexter, Chef vs City and waiting for Desperate housewives to come back next week.


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 23, 2010)

community in 5 minutes! EEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## BeerMe (Sep 23, 2010)

On Sundays and Thursdays I schedule my night around good TV. I've been looking forward to Community and Always Sunny (bought to you by COORS and SUBWAY) all day. But no Parks


----------



## toni (Sep 23, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> community in 5 minutes! EEEEEEEEEEEE!



OMG, community. How could I forget. Love this show...


----------



## FinagleBroth (Sep 24, 2010)

Tonight isn't much just FOX's *Human Target* and *The Good Guys*. I miss Urkel.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 24, 2010)

FinagleBroth said:


> Tonight isn't much just FOX's *Human Target* and *The Good Guys*. I miss Urkel.



Human Target isn't much?!?!?! It's EVERYTHING, sir.


----------



## FinagleBroth (Sep 24, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Human Target isn't much?!?!?! It's EVERYTHING, sir.


I wasn't referring to HT specifically I was talking about Friday Night TV on the major networks in general.

I will reconnect with the dead boyfriend from Fringe, Rorschach and Emerson Cod tonight. Afterwards, Smallville.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 25, 2010)

FinagleBroth said:


> I wasn't referring to HT specifically I was talking about Friday Night TV on the major networks in general.
> 
> I will reconnect with the dead boyfriend from Fringe, Rorschach and Emerson Cod tonight. Afterwards, Smallville.



Yeah, unfortunately HT doesn't premiere til next week.


----------



## FinagleBroth (Sep 25, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Yeah, unfortunately HT doesn't premiere til next week.


But an episode aired and I drifted away from it last season. That's why I said "reconnect".


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 30, 2010)

OK, so I added The Defenders, Sister Wives, and Degrassi to my list, officially bringing it up to 17 shows currently a week. 

Tuesday it's Glee and Sons of Anarchy. Friday it's Degrassi and Human Target. Yes, I do happen to be full of dichotomies.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 30, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> OK, so I added The Defenders, Sister Wives, and Degrassi to my list, officially bringing it up to 17 shows currently a week.
> 
> Tuesday it's Glee and Sons of Anarchy. Friday it's Degrassi and Human Target. Yes, I do happen to be full of dichotomies.



You watch a lot of TV, damn.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 30, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> You watch a lot of TV, damn.



Indeed. I'm a narrative-aholic.


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 30, 2010)

yeah, so my weekly tv menu:

how i met your mother
chuck
house
castle
glee
raising hope
running wilde
modern family
bored to death
naruto shippuden
community
the office
30 rock
outsourced
grey's anatomy (don't judge me)
the big bang theory
haven
supernatural
family guy
the cleveland show
american dad
it's always sunny
the venture bros
dexter
terriers
bones (mostly when i want to fall asleep)
lie to me (also when i want to fall asleep)
the event (which i have not been terribly impressed with)

there's a few more new shows i'll probably get into also this season.

and out of season or not yet begun:
eureka
warehouse 13
californication
breaking bad
doctor who

i'm sure i forgot some but yeah, i'm totally on top of all of this. and i have no idea where i find the time for it, lol. god bless you interwebs and your streaming video!


----------



## Ola (Sep 30, 2010)

Mondays: The Daily Show
Tuesdays: The Daily Show
Wednesdays: The Daily Show
Thursdays: The Daily Show
Fridays: I cry because there is no more Daily Show.
Saturdays: Porn*
Sundays: Usually too hungover for coherent thought, let alone watching TV.

*Or Hockey. It basically has the same effect on me anyway.


(And yes, Monday is the first day of the week outside of Canada and the US. Suck it, Yankees and Canookleheads! )


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 30, 2010)

My out of season/waiting to start list is huge too: Breaking Bad, Walking Dead, Louie, True Blood, Entourage, Lie To Me, The Cape, Whitest Kids U'Know, United States of Tara, Big Love, and The IT Crowd.

BTW, Fish, The Event is completely underwhelming me as well. I'm only watching it because it's like a train wreck. I can't look away.


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 30, 2010)

Ola said:


> Mondays: The Daily Show
> Tuesdays: The Daily Show
> Wednesdays: The Daily Show
> Thursdays: The Daily Show
> ...



uhhh, i don't know what they tell you whacky finlanders, but monday is the start of our week too. i totally love the canuckleheads though! totally going to use it whenever possible!


----------



## Ola (Sep 30, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> uhhh, i don't know what they tell you whacky finlanders, but monday is the start of our week too. i totally love the canuckleheads though! totally going to use it whenever possible!



Ha! Ok, my bad. xD I figured I had to comment since everyone listed Sunday first, and I always thought it was the same for Canada and the US. But in that case, I'll redirect my previous jab exclusively at the Yankees. 

Glad you liked "canucklehead" though, but Finlander?  Really? I am shocked and appalled, good sir!


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 30, 2010)

Ola said:


> Ha! Ok, my bad. xD I figured I had to comment since everyone listed Sunday first, and I always thought it was the same for Canada and the US. But in that case, I'll redirect my previous jab exclusively at the Yankees.
> 
> Glad you liked "canucklehead" though, but Finlander?  Really? I am shocked and appalled, good sir!



i'm a yankee! and i listed my monday night first thankyouverymuch!


----------



## Ola (Sep 30, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i'm a yankee! and i listed my monday night first thankyouverymuch!


Huh, weird. Got a friend in Illinois who lists Sunday first and thinks I'm weird for not doing so. I also just checked the "all-knowing" wikipedia (to confirm that I'm not insane ) which says that Sunday is the first day of the week in both the US and Canada. But oh well, I'm just gonna sit over here and be confused now. 

(sorry for thinking you were a canucklehead, but I guess we're even for the Finlander-thing then.  )


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 2, 2010)

omg, the last airbender is the most foul cinematic abortion i've ever been subjected too... and it was such a good cartoon!!! Night should be drug through the streets and raped by Dr. P's rabid monkey death squad!!!!


----------



## Paquito (Oct 2, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> omg, the last airbender is the most foul cinematic abortion i've ever been subjected too... and it was such a good cartoon!!! Night should be drug through the streets and raped by Dr. P's rabid monkey death squad!!!!



My inner child died when I saw that movie.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 2, 2010)

Delocated.

Flight of the Conchords.

Peep Show.


Effin' awesome shows.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 2, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Flight of the Conchords.



:wubu: 
This has been stuck in my head all week.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Oct 4, 2010)

um....

married with children, what else do you need?


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 4, 2010)

ClockworkOrange said:


> um....
> 
> married with children, what else do you need?



Sons of Anarchy, because Katey Sagal has some kind of fucking magic ability to be hotter as she gets older.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 5, 2010)

Sofie from Carnivale is in The Event! I screamed "HOLY FUCK, SOFIE!" and squeed WAY too loud for 5:30 in the morning when I saw her. Now I have to watch this show out of Carnivale loyalty.


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 5, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Delocated.



I love PFFR's work.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 5, 2010)

Odenthalius said:


> I love PFFR's work.



"Things that make you go, *Frrt!*"


----------

